# TVR laying off half workforce..



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4929972.stm

Oh dear the end in site then for the Russian car makers... :?

He started off with a few quid and some great ideas too..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/3932531.stm


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

This ain't the end of TVR is it ? :? OMG, if it is there ain't gonna be many cars left (if any) that are British


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

* AC Cars
* Aston Martin (owned by Ford)
* Ariel Ltd.
* Bentley Motors Limited (owned by Volkswagen)
* Bristol Cars
* Caterham Cars
* Jaguar Cars (owned by Ford)
* Land Rover (owned by Ford)
* London Taxis International
* Lotus (owned by Proton)
* Marcos
* MINI (owned by BMW)
* Morgan
* Noble
* Reliant
* Rolls Royce (owned by BMW)
* TVR
* Vauxhall (owned by General Motors)
* Westfield


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Don't forget Marcos as well...


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Yep its a shame, i almost bought a Tuscan couple of months back as well

http://www.pistonheads.com/tvr/default. ... ryId=13721


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TTotal said:


> * AC Cars
> * Aston Martin (owned by Ford)
> * Ariel Ltd.
> * Bentley Motors Limited (owned by Volkswagen)
> ...


You've listed more than I can think off. But look at the big names - they've all got "owned by" next to them. It does make us look like more of a specialist car country though. :wink:


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Westfield?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Such a shame that they are not selling, since the motoring press say that the cars are better than ever.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I hope they are, but after seeing young KMP's beasty Trevor,at Castle Combe the other week, there were still issues that really shouldnt exist on a Â£44,000 car.... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Well I hope they are, but after seeing young KMP's beasty Trevor,at Castle Combe the other week, there were still issues that really shouldnt exist on a Â£44,000 car.... :?


Which is now a Â£34k car...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I test drove a Sagaris round a track for a TV program... the bonnet kept flying open, the windows rattled and it wouldn't start from hot...... not a great advert.... I said to James May (horrible name drop!) 'lovely car, but I wouldn't want a large chunk of my hard earned tied up in it'.... he agreed (and went off to order a boxster...)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Well I hope they are, but after seeing young KMP's beasty Trevor,at Castle Combe the other week, there were still issues that really shouldnt exist on a Â£44,000 car.... :?
> ...


Knew that was coming................

:lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> I test drove a Sagaris round a track for a TV program... the bonnet kept flying open, the windows rattled and it wouldn't start from hot...... not a great advert.... I said to James May (horrible name drop!) 'lovely car, but I wouldn't want a large chunk of my hard earned tied up in it'.... he agreed (and went off to order a boxster...)


You're not the STIG are you ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > I test drove a Sagaris round a track for a TV program... the bonnet kept flying open, the windows rattled and it wouldn't start from hot...... not a great advert.... I said to James May (horrible name drop!) 'lovely car, but I wouldn't want a large chunk of my hard earned tied up in it'.... he agreed (and went off to order a boxster...)
> ...


No that's Sundeep :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

And thank god they come with three year warranties now.

What?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Carlos said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > You're not the STIG are you ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Carlos said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


Noooooooooo ! You'll get him sulking again !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think that it is a real shame and hope that someone picks up the pieces from what is a good if not Great British sports car brand. The company had been in this postion several times before and regrouped.

I seem to recall one of the mags(EVO?) testing a new TVR convertible against Z4M and Boxtser S this month. Usual TVR strengths applied - speed, excitment etc, bar one: cost. The TVR was, as i recall something like Â£55K as tested, and significantly more expensive than both the germans. TVRs have always enjoyed the benefit of VFM or HP per Â£, that seems to have departed and the cars are still too far from German quality and overall dynamic standards.

they'll bounce back.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


So did everyone else :wink:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Smolensky doesn't appear to have much of a clue. Pity really. I hope someone decent picks up the dregs in the near future. If they're only getting 2-3 orders a week (as per quotes from TVR employees on Pistonheads) then its only a matter of time. The laying off of people is of course the right thing to do to save the business.

I recall a consortium being gazumped when Wheeler sold TVR out to Smolensky. Maybe they'll pick up the pieces. As has been said, it is bound to rise from the ashes.

BTW, a 3 year warranty is only useful if the company honouring the warranty exists!

My TVR's just coming up to 2 years old and its going great guns. Heading off to Snetterton for the season's first trackday on Monday 

44k to 33k - yeah, first year depreciation is nasty. Second and third year depreciation is less so. I even sold my Chimaera when it was 9 years old at 50% of new price so things aren't that bad. Early 2000 Tuscans are still Â£20k - they cost Â£38.5k new - 50% value after 6 years - not that bad either.

The AutoCAR article was right about the 55k TVR being too expensive. Thing is, this was optioned up and a std tuscan would have done just as well at just over 40k.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> Smolensky doesn't appear to have much of a clue. Pity really. I hope someone decent picks up the dregs in the near future. If they're only getting 2-3 orders a week (as per quotes from TVR employees on Pistonheads) then its only a matter of time. The laying off of people is of course the right thing to do to save the business.
> 
> I recall a consortium being gazumped when Wheeler sold TVR out to Smolensky. Maybe they'll pick up the pieces. As has been said, it is bound to rise from the ashes.
> 
> ...


I hope none of those robbing gits who 'saved' Rover fancy having a go at TVR...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sad news indeed. the only saving grace is the same thing happened last year when it was quiet, but what wasn't publicised at the time was 60% of the workforce that got layed off were taken back on again just a few months later.

Unfortunately i'm not sure it's the same circumstances this time, but fingers crossed, as it would be a shame to lose TVR. I'm not sure things are that bad though becasue there is a Cerbera Mk2 being launched in a few months time.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > I test drove a Sagaris round a track for a TV program... the bonnet kept flying open, the windows rattled and it wouldn't start from hot...... not a great advert.... I said to James May (horrible name drop!) 'lovely car, but I wouldn't want a large chunk of my hard earned tied up in it'.... he agreed (and went off to order a boxster...)
> ...


cool - I've been 'mistaken' for tiny Hammond (my name is Richard) and now the Stig.... unfortunately someone else on here is already nicknamed Clarkson so I can't get the full set.... sorry to dissapoint, I'm just a humble journo (or is that what the real Stig would say?.............) :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


Hmmmm......Clarkson's a journo for the Sun. You don't wear your Jeans half way up your stomach, and have "I've just driven with the roof down" hair do you ? :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

used to own a TTR so I've definately experienced that hair-do... oh and I now drive an Alfa, and as the great[sic] man says 'you can't call yourself a petrol head until you've owned an Alfa'....hmmm... the plot thickens.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nightmare...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4939224.stm

Maybe they'll take over Longbridge or Ryton?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Disgusted with the idea as I am, I am betting it goes to Russia or at least Eastern Europe. When will the destruction of British manufacturing, and in particular car industry, end?

Apologies if ive missed something, ive only seen the news this evening.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A said day for TVR indeed.  If not Russia, could end up in somewhere like China.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> My TVR's just coming up to 2 years old and its going great guns. Heading off to Snetterton for the season's first trackday on Monday


Oops, guess you didn't touch wood after that statement after seeing your post on PistonHeads a few hours later.

Hope it gets fixed soon.

Justin


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

justtin said:


> TVR_Man said:
> 
> 
> > My TVR's just coming up to 2 years old and its going great guns. Heading off to Snetterton for the season's first trackday on Monday
> ...


Yeah, crap innit. The car was being thoroughly enjoyed at the time though. I'm pretty sure the headgasket went, car still ran but loads of steam coming out of exhaust and rad cap spouting water (I thought it was raining and decided to do one more lap before pitting ... then I saw my smoke screen). I'm not fussed as its under warranty. I've lost my 'AA cherry' now! First time I've ever been recovered, its quite fun riding in the front of an AA truck.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Official Statement from TVR:



> *Source:* www.tvr.co.uk 25 April 2006
> 
> Following TVR's announcement last year that it is to discontinue production at its Bristol Avenue factory in Blackpool by 2007, the company has brought forward its plans to coincide with the cessation of its current lease, which would otherwise require long-term renewal. TVR is to relocate some of its assembly process to a more suitable facility, the exact details of which cannot yet be released.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Although slow winter sales hit the automotive industry as a whole, TVR wishes to clarify that its sales have not slumped generally, with demand remaining fairly constant for a number of years. The company remains financially stable and highly optimistic about its future.


Long live Trevor then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

